# Help Identify Train #2



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi again everybody.

I mentioned before that I inherited some large scale trains and a bunch of HO engines.

Through your help I was able to identify the Hudson.


I also did some investigation and found that I have a Bachmann Spectrum Yellow Pine Lumber Co. #21, and a Hartland Locomotive Works Engine, (If anyone wants to see photos, let me know)


but I'm not sure what this is. It says that it is a Climax, but what brand/kind I don't know.


Can anyone give me any information. There are no numbers on it.

Here is an address for a photo.


http://flashofblue.com/SmallTrainsEdited/climax.jpg

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

The Climax is another Bachmann Spectrum - A nice locomotive. 

dave


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The Climax (prototype) is a type of geared steam loco..like a Shay and Heisler (and a few other brands)
"Climax" was the name of the company, and the name of the type of loco..
Climaxes came in many different sizes and shapes:


http://www.climaxlocomotives.com/ 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climax_locomotive 

the one thing they all had in common was the geared drivetrain particular to the Climax..
They were primarily used as logging engines..because they could run on the primitive, often temporary,
track the logging companys used to get the lumber out of the woods...

Im not sure of the exact prototype of the Bachmann engine..but its probably an existing Climax..

anyone know the prototype?

Scot


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Tinman

I believe what you have is...

Bachmann Spectrum G-Scale
Item #81181 25 ton narrow guage, Class B Climax. Painted unlettered, Pardee & Curtin Style


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks, Dave.

I went to the Bachmann site and found info. 


I appreciate you taking the time to help.


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Scot,
thanks for the information.

That is a lot to look through, but I am chipping away at it.


The full scale one looks awesome. It is so interesting to see how the full scale version compares to the smaller stuff.

Thanks for helping me.


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Steve,
I think that you are right!

I googled it and found some photos - It looks just like it.


Thanks for taking the time to help!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you have 3 nice locos!


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey Torby!
Actually 4!

I am lucky...


Merry Christmas to you and everyone else!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Your Climax is becoming quite sought after as it has been out of production for almost a decade. It is a neat little lokie and can handle the tightest curves but it is a _Spectrum _engine from Bachmann scaled in 1:20.3 and as such it will require periodic lubrication in order for it to perform properly. Do you have the manual and the VHS tape that originally came with the engine? If not, check with Bachmann to see if they can send you something and if that doesn't bear fruit just come back here and we can probably get you the info you need.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I miscounted?


(That doesn't surprise anybody around here







)


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Steve.
Thank you very much for the response.

LOL - I did find the box for the engine the other day and you are exactly right, it is a Spectrum by Bachmann. I did not look in the box, since the engine is not in it... figured it was empty anyway.


After reading your post today, I looked in the box and sure enough, there was an unopened VHS tape, wrapped manual, and a little "guy". A pleasant surprise.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Tinman (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey Torby!

It's not your fault. I have problems communicating sometimes, so I'll take the blame for that one.


----------

